# bouton ipod nano 6g enfoncé



## JPTK (23 Mai 2014)

Salut,

Un classique apparemment, vu les tutos vidéos sur le web. J'ai donc démonté l'ipod et réparé le bouton, assez facile au final , faut juste ne pas être aveugle ou parkinsonnien :rateau:
Le hic c'est que maintenant, l'ipod affiche un écran blanc avec une ligne ou deux, ça dépend, et rien d'autre, j'ai beau le restaurer, rien n'y fait. Pourtant avant restauration il montait bien via itunes et affichait ma musique. 

Ai-je flingué l'écran ? J'ai pourtant fait super gaffe...
J'ai un doute que ce soit l'écran, parce que l'ipod se comporte bizarrement. Là pour qu'il s'allume, je dois appuyer sur "on" et "-" pendant 8 sec et ensuite sur "+" et "-".
Si je le branche il monte correctement (enfin... des fois...)

Une idée quoi faire ou quoi changer ?

Merci.

*EDIT* : ah oui je sais que j'ai un peu forcé sur le sèche cheveux pour ramollir la colle de l'écran... je me demande si c'est pas ça...


----------

